# Kenkickr's H20 setup v2 EK style



## kenkickr (Feb 17, 2010)

Some of you may have known my Typhoon III wasn't very nice to me and had to go back in Dec due to a massive leaking problem.  It took Primochill almost 2 months to send me a replacement but it wasn't in vain due to they found the cause of the issue and revamped the res.  

During the time I went back to Air cooling til the replacement res came in I decided to sell off alot of my H2O parts due to needing some X-mas money but now....I'm back!!

I went with all EK blocks and thought I'd show them off.  Hopefully tomorrow I can get everything setup.

First up is the EK 5870 block with back plate:










Now the EK Crosshair III motherboard chipsets block(I think its dead sexy):









And finally the EK Supreme HF(it even came with some AC MX-2 thermal paste):









That is one shiny base:


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

Subscribed! 

can't wait to see your "EK" loop!!!

Woot!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

EK blocks are my all time favorite.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2010)

Subscribed! I ordered my EK HF last weekend. It will be here Thursday. Such a simple, sexy block.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

Thought I'd give y'all an update so here you go.

Here's the 5870 all covered up in H2O waterblock goodness:





Now onto the Crosshair III block and Sumpreme HF.  I cried a little when I stood back.









Here's the system on with everything plugged in for some visual testing after leak testing:













If you care here's the Typhoon III but without the LED's on:





I'm thinking about picking up 2 Antec Tri-cools and replacing the 2 Yates on the top rad because I just don't think they have enough flow for the rad.  Still playing around and will update with some temp pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

the loop looks good Ken! 




Yeah, you might want to change the fans.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

The biggest reason I went with the Yates was because they are the slimmest 120's I could find for the top but now I know I bought them for the wrong reason.  Looks like I'll be cutting away some mesh as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, what about this?


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 18, 2010)

That chipset block is friggin' sex. Nice.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Woot!  Ken's got him some EK action going on.  You are going to love these blocks if they are anything like the ones I have.  Subscribed! 

Oh, and more stove pics please!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, what about this?



These are the fans I'm using so wouldn't they be about the same, CFM's are fairly close.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> These are the fans I'm using so wouldn't they be about the same, CFM's are fairly close.



ok.. I thought, my bad, that you needed a 20mm fan size... are you looking at to changing for led fans, or just a good rad fan?


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

Just a rad fan for now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice setup KEN!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Just a rad fan for now



Well, if they won't be seen.. I say. Gentle Typhoon 1450

I was one that didn't think that they could push, then I got one, love newegg for " discounts" and at 3ft above the case, I can still feel the air flow. Just like the 110cfm slip streams... Only difference... My system is silent, instead of a 38db fan being the "pain"


my 2 cents


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

I will consider them.  I was lookin at thisDelta fan that pushes 150cfm:shadedshu J/K


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I will consider them.  I was lookin at thisDelta fan that pushes 150cfm:shadedshu J/K



Let me know... I still got one of the 38mm versions that will cool ya at 168cfm

 j/k


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Let me know... I still got one of the 38mm versions that will cool ya at 168cfm
> 
> j/k



I'll just put a post and pot on it to keep me cool during the summer


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2010)

oooooOOooOOoooOO!!!! Nice! I  EK blocks as well. Nice choice.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, if they won't be seen.. I say. Gentle Typhoon 1450
> 
> I was one that didn't think that they could push, then I got one, love newegg for " discounts" and at 3ft above the case, I can still feel the air flow. Just like the 110cfm slip streams... Only difference... My system is silent, instead of a 38db fan being the "pain"
> 
> ...



I'll second the Gentle Typhoons. I have a couple of them on my EK rad. Just an awesome mix of CFM/db. So, Ken. How do you like the HF block?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 18, 2010)

The blocks on the mobo look fantastic! I think I might have to get some for my mobo along with blocks for my 5770s. The top one is running rather hot.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'll second the Gentle Typhoons. I have a couple of them on my EK rad. Just an awesome mix of CFM/db. So, Ken. How do you like the HF block?



The HF is friggin awesome.  Last night I ran OCCT for about 5 min and the proc temp never exceeded 35 Celcius which is almost a 10 degree drop compared to the GTZ I had.  

I did also switch out the thermal compound I was using before, AS5, for some Noctua NT-H1.  Why are all of the awesome thermal compounds a pain in the ass to spread


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 18, 2010)

Dam you kenkicker! that is one sexy setup! Glad to see your back on water.

Edit. plus it still worries me how you 'cook' up your hardware on the stove.

Thats some nice load temps on that 965. Mine will rise up to about 37/38 on all cores, So the gtz is still nice for me, but i suppose i do have the C3 stepping on the 965.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm glad to be back  Just can't beat the quietness and temps of a H2O setup...except the $.  Hopefully when I change out the top rad fans my cpu and board temps improve.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2010)

Back to replacing the top fans, what about these Scythe 120x38mm fans and a fan controller?


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok guys here is some OCCT/HWmonitor idle and load cpu temp shots:

CPU idle:






CPU load:





Compared to the GTZ I am very highly impressed with this EK supreme HF.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that aluminum foil on your range?  Geesh, thought it was 2010. Flat top cooking FTW.


Oh and you loop is nice too.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes it is.  I live in a apartment that use to be the gym for a school built in the late 1800's...no flat top cooking here.:shadedshu  Soon though my fiancee and I will have our own house were we will get a flat top eventually.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

except for those ugly ass clamps that looks really nice...

When you mounted the mobo cooler did you notice how well it made contact with the mobo (I always stayed away from long coolers like that because it seemed hard to make good contact with the full mobo)

I have the same mobo and if that works as good as it looks I may get one too..

Where is the GTZ?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 19, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Yes it is.  I live in a apartment that use to be the gym for a school built in the late 1800's...no flat top cooking here.:shadedshu  Soon though my fiancee and I will have our own house were we will get a flat top eventually.



1800's? Really?  Wow thats old. 

On topic, how sick is your loop?  Thats alot of blocks!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2010)

Similar setup to what I have, and it works very well.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> except for those ugly ass clamps that looks really nice...
> 
> When you mounted the mobo cooler did you notice how well it made contact with the mobo (I always stayed away from long coolers like that because it seemed hard to make good contact with the full mobo)
> 
> ...



I figured I would have had a easy time grabbin some spring hose clamps....yeah right!  I checked every auto parts and home improvement store in town but nobody carried spring hose clamps.  Wednesday is my only day off to myself so those clamps were just a kick grab.

When mounting the mobo block it is part of the instructions to check contact which I had no issues with that.

The GTZ is across the pond in Reefer's system now.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about the mobo block.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a 15min run with Furmark @ 900Mhz core/1300Mhz mem:





Maybe in the next couple days I can get around to playing with MSI Afterburner to see if I can hit 1Ghz+ on the core.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

Ken, it's looking good. I think you'll be able to hit 1ghz good. You really don't have to worry about temps.

So with that said.. Got hit it all ready!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried this morning and MSI afterburner would reset back to 900 when I tried 925,950, and so on.  Do I need to flash a Asus or XFX 5870 bios to this card to be able to adjust past 900?  Gotta go to work


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 26, 2010)

I figured out how to stop the MSI Afterburner utility from reseting when the OC was set over 900.  With that said I thought I'd show some 1Ghz action on the GPU w 1.3Ghz memory.

3dMark06:





Vantage:





Unigine Heaven v1:





Still working on the OC


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good kicker, best of luck for the work!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking to order two of these Scythe Gentle Typhoons to help the top rad out and next Wed going to purchase a mesh trash can at Wally World to make a new mesh top for the case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice to see that you went with the Gentles! You'll love them.

Can't wait for the update.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with MK,, It all looks great,, but the automotive hose clamp should never be used for pc water cooling,, Sorry, I know everyone uses them,, but I hate seeing them in any pc.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

That is pure pr0n. Sexy sexy sexy.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Looking to order two of these Scythe Gentle Typhoons to help the top rad out and next Wed going to purchase a mesh trash can at Wally World to make a new mesh top for the case.



those look like excellent fans, Im gonna get a few to play with, thanks for reminding me


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 27, 2010)

steelkane said:


> I agree with MK,, It all looks great,, but the automotive hose clamp should never be used for pc water cooling,, Sorry, I know everyone uses them,, but I hate seeing them in any pc.



I hate using them myself but that was the only thing I could find in town due to me thinking I could find the steel spring clamps instead ordering them through FrozenCpu or ebay.  The hose clamps will soon be gone....I promise.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 27, 2010)

wow, if i ever go H2O, I'm going EK.  Everything just looks super well made and purdy.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I hate using them myself but that was the only thing I could find in town due to me thinking I could find the steel spring clamps instead ordering them through FrozenCpu or ebay.  The hose clamps will soon be gone....I promise.



I want to see those.  I am a firm believer in clamps, but I hate the black plastic ones, so I only use the worm clamps.



Duffman said:


> wow, if i ever go H2O, I'm going EK.  Everything just looks super well made and purdy.



EK nickel blocks are so damn sexy.  I have the FC blocks for my Classified and my Radeon 5970.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I want to see those.  I am a firm believer in clamps, but I hate the black plastic ones, so I only use the worm clamps.



although I dont use clamps anymore, for everyone that would feel safer clamps are fine.

The main problem with worm drive clamps is they are designed for a stiffer compound/higher pressure hose (like in the automotive industry)
 Comp water cooling hose is very soft and deforms quite easily (not making equal clamping force around the circumference of the hose)

Its also very easy to over tighten the clamp, thus ruining the hose all together as well

Il try and post some picts this weekend to explain better


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 27, 2010)

It's gonna be sometime before I get the new clamps because the res that replaced my leaking res is...leaking!!!  I am getting really tired of this shit but I'm back to chatting with moddersmart to get this one hopefully resolved in decent time compared to the last time, I had to wait almost 2 months.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2010)

Found the clamps:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...m_34_OD_Hose_Clamp_CLM-19.html?tl=g30c289s723


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2010)

turn key clamps look nice,, with maybe some paint,, they could look really nice http://www.idealtridon.com/catalog/index.php?ID=4


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 2, 2010)

I do believe Ken's loop leaked again.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2010)

It's gonna be more for me to go back to air cooling so I've been looking around and looking at the X2O 750 Dual bay res/pump combo.  It has to be something like this because I just don't have the room in my case to put a res anywhere else.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I do believe Ken's loop leaked again.



I know, I was just finishing the discussion we were having about spring clamps.



kenkickr said:


> It's gonna be more for me to go back to air cooling so I've been looking around and looking at the X2O 750 Dual bay res/pump combo.  It has to be something like this because I just don't have the room in my case to put a res anywhere else.



Ken, where do you have the rad mounted?  I'm assuming from the pics that it's up front but just curious.  You might be able to use a different style res if the plexi ones keep leaking on you.


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2010)

strong & silent XSPC res, should work well


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Ken, where do you have the rad mounted?  I'm assuming from the pics that it's up front but just curious.  You might be able to use a different style res if the plexi ones keep leaking on you.



I have one dual 120 rad mounted on the top of the case and the 2nd one mounted on the bottom.  

What about two MCP355's and the dual XPSC split res?  Overkill for my setup?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2010)

I would say overkill, unless you want two loops.  No cold-bug issues for you on the GPU's?


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2010)

I never had issues with the 5870 under water and wasn't aware of a cold-bug issue with them.  I kinda due want a dual loop since I'm cooling the MB with the CPU and then the video card by itself, kinda how I had it setup with the typhoon III.

Update:  I just ordered 2x MCP355's, a XPSC dual split res, another EK Supreme HF(sold the other one super fast plus it kicked ass when I had it), and some EK barbs so I can go back to not using clamps to make MK and Steel happy


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL, if you want to make the MK guy happy get rid of the res(acrylic is a poor material to use in a comp and especially when water is involved), make the loop as simple as possible..

And most of all enjoy urself and work on Value rather than Flash...


(the less connections, glued joints,parts the less chance for leaks/failures)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> make the loop as simple as possible..



Yeah, kinda like this:


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 2, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, kinda like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/P1100222a.jpg



Is that your loop, T? Very efficient.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, it is


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2010)

looks good t ski,, But the only time I want to see a clamp,, is when I open the hood on my car. Maybe if they were sold in other colors or painted, maybe then


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had these clamps forever, and never cared for the Herbie style.  The spring clamps look nice, but not willing to redo everything until I add another block.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

the trick to using them is just not too tight (like you have there) when you see the hose starting to come through the little slots its too tight.

Like others said very clean, well done


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2010)

looking good tski!


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, if you want to make the MK guy happy get rid of the res(acrylic is a poor material to use in a comp and especially when water is involved), make the loop as simple as possible..
> 
> And most of all enjoy urself and work on Value rather than Flash...
> 
> ...



What should I use then for a res?  To late anyways cause I already paid and its on the way:shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

No res to me is best....(use the res you ordered if you must just be careful with the fittings)

Im sorry I dont mean to keep bugging you....(I dont mean to be a fuddy duddy) 

To me its almost impossible to perfectly glue acrylic pieces(to those that are successful GREAT JOB! but its not that easy or common)

 its also another potential prob when you use metal fittings in plastic (metal is harder and tends to wreck the plastic every time screwed in)..

Now add to that o-rings are also a bit delicate(tighten the fitting too tight and it smashes them)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

How about nylon fittings with teflon tape and O-rings?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 3, 2010)

teflon tapewhen you use metal fittings


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

jk MK


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 3, 2010)

wow very nice, im a little turned on right now. lol


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 3, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, kinda like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/P1100222a.jpg



Sorry I didn't notice it yesterday but your loop looks really nice tski.  When you gonna come down and do that with mine


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

IDK, when my bills are all paid, my basement is finished and my kids all left home?   I had to take a day off of work just to install the stuff. 

EDIT: Liking the new avatar, but I miss the (nearly) naked Cubs girls


----------



## steelkane (Mar 3, 2010)

I've used xspc combo res a few times,, I think if your careful with it & double check your fittings, it should work out good,, also I know it's more money but maybe think about Compression fittings,,


----------



## MKmods (Mar 3, 2010)

MKmods said:


> teflon tapewhen you use metal fittings



LOL, sorry last night I was in my room (no keyboard just cut paste)

Ok teflon tape isant really made for plastic stuff (dosent mean it wont work just not the right stuff) and make sure the teflon tape (if ur gonna use it anyways) dosent go anywhere near the o-ring 

Trying to seal treads can be a bit tricky so they designed fittings to seal by a lip/o-ring. When using fittings check the surfaces that seal and make sure they are even, no scratches/cracks and tighten just till there is contact than a just bit more.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just kidding about using both.  Kinda like using a condom and a diaphram...  Double protection!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 3, 2010)

I saw that but figured others may not get it so  was just being careful ..

I know a lot of stuff (mechanically) but I am a bit of a dunce when it comes to internet stuff and forget to explain why I say things sometimes..


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 3, 2010)

steelkane said:


> I've used xspc combo res a few times,, I think if your careful with it & double check your fittings, it should work out good,, also I know it's more money but maybe think about Compression fittings,,



Thanks for the info but I already ordered my parts which hopefully will be here tomorrow but probably Friday.  I have a bunch of Feser 1/2" barbs but they are half the length of the Swiftech's I also have which scared me into getting the hose clamps MK is so fond of  That is why I ordered some EK barbs from Sidewinders.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 4, 2010)

I just received my new toys(2x Swiftech MCP355 pumps, XSPC dual pump res, and another EK Supreme HF nickel/acetal) and I have to say Sidewinders is friggin AWESOME 

Hopefully I'll get to start setting it all up tonight but gotta remind myself to go to Wally World and pickup some more distilled H2O.  Gotta go to work


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you get the new clamps, too?


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't get clamps but I did get some EK barbs to complete the "EK cycle".  The only reason I used those ugly hose clamps was because the Feser barbs I ordered were half the length of any barb I've used before and was scared there wouldn't be enough hose length past the barb lips.  

I have to say I like the "ridged for her pleasure" look on these EK barbs  I'm glad my fiancee isn't here to read that


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 4, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I didn't get clamps but I did get some EK barbs to complete the "EK cycle".  The only reason I used those ugly hose clamps was because the Feser barbs I ordered were half the length of any barb I've used before and was scared there wouldn't be enough hose length past the barb lips.
> 
> I have to say I like the "ridged for her pleasure" look on these EK barbs  I'm glad my fiancee isn't here to read that



Did you buy these? They are my favorite barbs. 

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekhiflfig14t.html


----------



## Binge (Mar 4, 2010)

And these are my favorite   Much like the DD fat boy barbs that are legendary!

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/big1sishfifo.html


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 4, 2010)

Binge said:


> And these are my favorite   Much like the DD fat boy barbs that are legendary!
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/big1sishfifo.html



I have a bunch of those Bitspower barbs. They are nice, but I like the EK barbs because they give a tighter seal.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2010)

I've seen the finish come off of some EK ones though.



kenkickr said:


> I didn't get clamps but I did get some EK barbs to complete the "EK cycle".  The only reason I used those ugly hose clamps was because the Feser barbs I ordered were half the length of any barb I've used before and was scared there wouldn't be enough hose length past the barb lips.
> 
> I have to say I like the "ridged for her pleasure" look on these EK barbs  I'm glad my fiancee isn't here to read that



If you decide you want some, I can pick you up a set (in exchange for the Crossfire bridge) when I make my next order.  LMK...


----------



## Duffman (Mar 5, 2010)

BTW after pricing the EK blocks, I'm very happy you decided to keep the setup.  $$Wow$$


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 5, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I've seen the finish come off of some EK ones though.
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide you want some, I can pick you up a set (in exchange for the Crossfire bridge) when I make my next order.  LMK...



I appreciate the offer



Duffman said:


> BTW after pricing the EK blocks, I'm very happy you decided to keep the setup.  $$Wow$$



Now you see what I'm talkin about  If I would have been able to get rid of the mobo block and 5870 block faster it could have been a different story but there is a reason for everything.  

I put most of the system back together last night but having issues getting the XSPC res to fit I think due to the rubber grommets.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 5, 2010)

Now you just need to kill the link in your sig...


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for pointing out my stupidity there Duffman:shadedshu  

I was finally able to get the res installed and it already has a plus in my book.  Why?  Because I don't have to drill holes to make it flush with the front of the case like I had to do with the T3.  I didn't get to run by Walmart the other day so progress is gonna have to be on pause til tomorrow evening


----------



## Duffman (Mar 5, 2010)

Not stupidity, just oversight.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been trying to work on it guys but I've been sick as a dog since Thursday and I'm one of those people once sick I can't focus on anything, plus I'm tired as hell so I think it's the flu.  

Just so you know though I did get the res and tubing done today, and going to start bleeding her so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 7, 2010)

Take ur time and get well, we arent going anywhere..


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thought I'd give you guys a pic of her all together.  I let her bleed for over 48hrs due to being under the weather and I'm stuck at home again with severe sore throat  The spray stuff doesn't taste to bad:shadedshu







I'm gonna make my own front piece for the res when I have time and feel better, hopefully next Wed unless I can work to makeup time lost.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2010)

No leaks? (knocks wood)


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2010)

t_ski said:


> No leaks? (knocks wood)



Hence why I test for more than the 24hr recommendation.  Right at the beginning I had two leaks, the top barb on the gpu block and one barb on the res, because they were not tight enough.  I was sent home yesterday and still had the test PSU plugged in so turned it on and went to sleep.  Woke up to pickup my daughter from school and she was stil purring so left her on til I went to bed last night.  

All for now is good


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad to hear it's working for you.  Hope you feel better, dude!


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 30, 2010)

Couldn't update my old build log since these are case mods but here ya go.

Replaced the Yate Loons on the CPU rad with some beautiful Scythe Gentle Typhoons.  They are thicker so working on making a new grill.





Reason why it's called Wrigley I etched it into the plexi.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Couldn't update my old build log since these are case mods but here ya go.
> 
> Replaced the Yate Loons on the CPU rad with some beautiful Scythe Gentle Typhoons.  They are thicker so working on making a new grill.
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/DSCN0053.jpg
> ...



Really nice work on the etching.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 30, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Really nice work on the etching.



Thanks.  I did a "Screaming Chicken" for a friend of mine since he was so in love with his Firebird.  I figured mine wouldn't be near as tough but boy was I wrong:shadedshu  If only I had a projector.


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2010)

Case looks great. Go Cubs Go!

That's your Wrigley, this is mine:


----------



## kenkickr (May 1, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Case looks great. Go Cubs Go!
> 
> That's your Wrigley, this is mine:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/Wrigley.jpg



That's some crazy etching/painting/modding skills you have there


----------



## StockDC2 (May 3, 2010)

Wow, those water blocks in the first pic are INSANE! Can I ask where you purchased them from?


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Wow, those water blocks in the first pic are INSANE! Can I ask where you purchased them from?



The GPU and motherboard block came from http://www.frozencpu.com/ and the CPU block came from http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/


----------

